# Do you think I look better with long or short hair?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I got it cut today because I gave up on growing it down to my waist. It is of fine quality so it easily got into knots and tangles, whenever I went outside it got all oily and I got a million fly aways and it wasn't in great condition. I think all the brushing all tangles was giving me split ends.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Personally, it looks better short on you. 

Plus, long hair's a bitch, as you probably already know.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

Short!! :|
Your hair is still long enough to do interesting things with but with way less hassle.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd say short, but I think short hair generally looks better on most women.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to make it four for four and say, "short."

For heaven's sake, woman, _make your bed_. :laughing:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Stephen said:


> For heaven's sake, woman, _make your bed_. :laughing:


 Hahaha ;-)


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I think short suits you well. You have really nice hair.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I think Long looks better, suits the shape of your head better


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I was gonna say- I love the long locks on you. Side swept bangs or a long retro wispy one would also look cute like Toni & Guy. 










(Upkeep is not bad if you pomeade the look or use serum)


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Short.

words to make post long enough


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going with long, actually.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I really like your new haircut, so I'm going with short. :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Both look great on you.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I wouldn't call the short option short - short, to me, is more like stereotypical guy's hair length when they have it longer than graded at the back and sides. I expect to see ears :crazy: I think you would look terrible with short hair but you don't have it so no worries.

I'm guessing that the slight curliness I see towards the end of the longer look is the knots - if so and this happens often it's better shorter. There are better things to do in life than spending hours sorting out your hair! 

I prefer the first short hair pic, without the plait(?) - you look cute :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

asmit127 said:


> There are better things to do in life than spending hours sorting out your hair!
> 
> ...


:O >_< :O .........*regains composure* ...ppffttt .....speak for yourself!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Another short. The long hair seems to overpower your face. And you dont want to hide that.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> I think you would look terrible with short hair but you don't have it so no worries.


Now I wanna get a sterotypical short cut someday just to prove you wrong! Haha. I'd lose weight first though, everything looks better when you're slim.


----------



## palito34 (Jul 8, 2011)

They both look beautiful  Short looks really nice though, gives you a bit of a professional look too


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree, short looks best ^^


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

You look beautiful either way.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 4, 2011)

For me, your best pictures are 2nd and 4th, considering both clothes and hair style. I vote for long hair, however.

But you may have discovered that this is a matter of personal taste. Just get the one you like the most.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> :O >_< :O .........*regains composure* ...ppffttt .....speak for yourself!


:laughing: I'm sure I speak for many guys who don't want to be sitting round for the aforementioned hours when wanting you to leave the house! 



chickydoda said:


> Now I wanna get a sterotypical short cut someday just to prove you wrong! Haha. I'd lose weight first though, everything looks better when you're slim.


Feel free to try but it's a rare girl who can pull of a short style and they usually have a small head which it doesn't look like you do. You could add a picture with all the long bits put behind your ears and tied back with some of the top looser to get a preview? If you're bored that is... :happy:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

My head is gonna look big, the webcam cuts off most of my body, AND I'm 5'8 so really its just proportional to my body. If my head were smaller I would probably look like an alien!


----------



## SlightlyAddicted (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree that you look beautiful with either style. In my opinion you seem happier in the pics with the long hair. My advice would be to not be tied to anything. Keep changing it up, and have fun experimenting with different styles, it will grow back!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Both look cute but I'd say short looks better.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


> I'm going to make it four for four and say, "short."
> 
> For heaven's sake, woman, _make your bed_. :laughing:


What's that 'make your bed' thing you're talking about? Her bed is right behind her! Why would she need another one?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Kayness said:


> What's that 'make your bed' thing you're talking about? Her bed is right behind her! Why would she need another one?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


>


 oh Stephen, you know me enough to be able to answer that...


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I curled it.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 4, 2011)

I've fallen in love.

_Consider it a "It's cute!"._


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Short, definitely. I think you can make yourself look much more chic with it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

asmit127 said:


> :laughing: I'm sure I speak for many guys who don't want to be sitting round for the aforementioned hours when wanting you to leave the house!
> 
> ...


then start dating dudes.


----------



## fantasista (Feb 8, 2010)

I prefer the long hair, not just because I generally approve of long hair on principle. :crazy: You look good either way though. :laughing:


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> then start dating dudes.


I think you misunderstand me, as most people do. Or you're trolling which I'd never notice :blushed: Surely you can see the difference between being forced to spend hours brushing knots out of flyaway hair every time you go out (as in the OP) and your opinion that nothing is more important than having perfect hair? They aren't in any way related really. Ah forget it, it's not important and I'd just sound like the judgmental asshole I am if I go any further.

Another thing though - some guys spend just as long straightening/waxing their hair or making it into the perfect mess that even if I was interested I'd have to be just as selective :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Short. Usually I like long hair on everyone, but that particular style looks really nice on you.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Cut something random, play with you hair. My hair is never the same.
Go long, go short, just be happy and have fun with it. Dye it red, green, blue.. Destroy it if possible. I'm not slim too, lurve your curves woman!
You're young!
/endinsaneadvice.

Okay so, i googled blonde hairstyles in case you didn't wanted to destroy your hair.
Why not try something different every year or so?
I found a few which may suit you.


























Okay so i ran out of mojo...
Try something that reflects you/your personality. And have fun with it.
All the best!
(apologies, i get excited when talking about hair)


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

CeresZal said:


> Cut something random, play with you hair. My hair is never the same.
> Go long, go short, just be happy and have fun with it. Dye it red, green, blue.. Destroy it if possible. I'm not slim too, lurve your curves woman!
> You're young!
> /endinsaneadvice.
> ...


I really like this one! The others? Not so much. Thanks for the suggestion 

And the whole not being slim isn't a permanent thing. One day I will be rocking that size 6 bod!


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

We are hair twins. Really! Nearly the same color, and it seems the same texture as well. And the part on the same side. I also recently got mine cut to about the same length. It was incredibly long and incredibly damaged. 

The short hair looks great on you. Really. You look older and your hair looks so much healthier.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

That last pic with the short hair and braid is really awesome! So my opinion is short hair.


----------

